# Office 365 >  > [SOLVED] Visual Basic : Using CTRL+t as a time stamp

## mowens74

Hello,

I have worked with a tracker for many years.  This tracker has a time stamp macro and the keyboard shortcut has always been 'ctrl+t'.
If I open a version of the tracker that was last edited in Office 2010 it works fine but when using the version I have edited in Office 365, using 'ctrl+t' highlights an area rather than applying the time.


The VB behind it is;



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```



This is the "Timestamp" code;



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


I would like to know if there is anything I can do to continue using the 'ctrl+t' as the time stamp shortcut.

----------


## mehmetcik

Hi

ctrl t is the shortcut code to select an area to create a table

in a macro you can stop normal functionality by using 


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


 in your code.

We use this in a Double Click or right click macro so it should work here.


Try this:-
remember to set the shortcut to t.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## mowens74

Hello,

Thanks for the information, apologies if this is a dumb question but the code you mention;



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Where would I place that in my code stated above..?

Thanks again.

----------


## mehmetcik

```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## mowens74

That is awesome, works a treat.  Thank you :-)

----------

